# Internet Explorer 11 for windows 7?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

This update has installed every day since nov. Sometimes I have to restore to a earlier date for programs to run right. I think I need to delete about 9 of them--but is this normal?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well every time your restore to an earlier date.
Sure the updates must then catch up again. And will try to update things back to the newest ones. As every time your go back in time the programs then are asking to being brought back up to date by having the computer doing updates. Updates are very important as companies find 'holes' in them all the time that bad guys can extort. So updating means for the most part that those holes or vulnerable areas are closed. For the most part this is all in the name of security on the net. And when moving to a Updated version of IE the programs then for the most part update to run with that latest IE version, in this case 11.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My restores have only been to a day earlier-so, you are saying the 11 updates, 1 each day, are different? there is one waiting now to be installed --oh, and I have only restored twice. I dont want to mess anything up by deleting what I thought were only copies


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Help- this is a message in a bottle, the bottle being hyjacking an older thread. 
I have a new android tablet as my dialup accesse died. 
But I can't use it to create a new thread. The access notifications below on HT say HTML is off. 
I have gone though settings (and had to fix that mess a number of times) but I can't find where I went wrong. 
Help please.........


----------



## RichInPA (Nov 13, 2013)

The biggest problem is that you are using Internet exploder in the first place...


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I wouldnt be--for anything else--but my sons cameras only show up on IE--hope you find help, whereiwantt be


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

RichInPA said:


> Internet exploder


:fussin: Internet exploder you said Internet exploder. :indif: ha


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> :fussin: Internet exploder you said Internet exploder. :indif: ha


Ya a person that uses IE is "Exploring" the WWW.
I am just glad that I am on a "Safari" while going around the World Wide Web. LOL


----------

